# bell and howell electric eye



## mysteryscribe (Oct 15, 2006)

I bought this camera at the same time I bought the revere 127.  thanks to jeff canes I was able to shoot a couple of shots with it today.  So here is what it looked like in its heyday.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 17, 2006)

Did you know that when this _Electric Eye_ was launched in 1958, Bell & Howell announced it as the _Infallible_?

Which version do you have, the silver/black leatherette, the gold/brown leatherette or the black enamel/gery leatherette? The latter two are somewhat rarer.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 17, 2006)

I have the blue and yes that motto it is written all over the instruction booklet.  The cover looks like denim.  It is a shame the lens isnt adjustable might have been fairly sharp.


----------

